#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Acesso externo atraves de Balanceador TPLINK

## andrewesleysantos

Olá galera, estou com um probleminha aki e não estou conseguindo solucioná-lo.
Tenho um Balanceador TPLINK TL-R488T com 4 WAN e 1 LAN, estou usando 2 links nele e ele esta fazendo a coneção para os speedys.....porém meu problema é que agora com o balanceador não consigo mais acessar externamente meu MicrotiK....
o meu balanceador esta com a faixa 192.168.1.x
e meu MiKrotik 10.2.2.x

o ip que meu mk recebeu do balanceador é 192.168.1.102

ja tentei liberar esse ip no DMZ do roteador...tentei ir no "Virtual Servers" e criar um servidor para o endereço do mk...tambem naum deu
tambem tentei ir em "Remote Management" e colocar a porta 80 para o ip 192.168.1.102 e tambem naum deu....ta dificil....
naum sei se tenho que fazer alguma configuração no Mk...redirecionar...etc.....
preciso de ajuda....
obrigado

----------


## williambezerra

Olá,
Estou tendo vários problemas com esse Balanceador também.
Meu caso é o seguinte, Os modens não estão direto no Tp-Link, estou usando link Ponto-a-ponto com Nanos M5 em WDS.
O modem está em uma ponta e o Tp-link na outra, mas o links chegam normal, mas o problema é depois.
Quando estou na REDE, pegando o IP do Mikrotik, eu consigo acessar o Servidor mikrotik com o WinBox normalmente, os Modens também e o Tp-link.
Fiz o Seguinte, ao configurar o DMZ e o Virtual Server coloquei a porta do Mikrotik (8291). 
Os Problemas são:
Instalei ele há 2 dias, estava usando os modens em modo Router e mesmo configurado o Dyndns não redireciona nem para o Tp-Link e nem para o Mikrotik. Então eu não conseguia ter acesso de fora da rede, o jeito que consegui foi configurar o Dyndns no Tp-Link e deixar os modens em Bridge com o Tp-Link discando.

Se que o mais importante não funciona, o LOAD BALANCE.
Se eu habilito o segundo link as páginas hora abrem e hora não abre, já deixei Modo Inteligente, Manual por Pacotes TX/RX, por Conexões estabilizadas, por IP e nada, sempre a mesma coisa. Por exemplo, abro o UOL, abre normal, mais ao clicar em algum link as vezes não abre.
Meu Mikrotik fornece IP na faixa 20.20.0.X e o Tp-Link está na faixa 192.168.0.X e os modens agora em bridge. 
Já testei deixando o DNS apenas no Mikrotik, só no Tp-link, desativando tudo e deixando só nos modens mesmo, direto na placa manualmente e sempre a mesma coisa.
O Que será que pode ser ? Alguem ai usa com balanceamento ? Se sim poderiam me enviar um Back-up de configuração, pois ai dou uma analisada no que pode estar dando errado, ou se alguem puder dar uma luz, ficarei grato . . .

----------


## williambezerra

Alguém aí com alguma solução ?

No aguardo ainda . . .

----------


## mamaunet

> Olá galera, estou com um probleminha aki e não estou conseguindo solucioná-lo.
> Tenho um Balanceador TPLINK TL-R488T com 4 WAN e 1 LAN, estou usando 2 links nele e ele esta fazendo a coneção para os speedys.....porém meu problema é que agora com o balanceador não consigo mais acessar externamente meu MicrotiK....
> o meu balanceador esta com a faixa 192.168.1.x
> e meu MiKrotik 10.2.2.x
> 
> o ip que meu mk recebeu do balanceador é 192.168.1.102
> 
> ja tentei liberar esse ip no DMZ do roteador...tentei ir no "Virtual Servers" e criar um servidor para o endereço do mk...tambem naum deu
> tambem tentei ir em "Remote Management" e colocar a porta 80 para o ip 192.168.1.102 e tambem naum deu....ta dificil....
> ...


Amigo da uma olhadinha nesse tópico que deve resolver seu problema, eu acesso meu MK externo dessa forma e vc possivelmente irá sanar seu problema, pode haver apenas divergencia na versão do MK de seu servidor, ok.

----------


## netuai

*VEJA SE ISTO FUNCIONA.*
*faça esta ação, se tiver ip fixo ligado ao balanceador depois de tudo feito tente se logar no winbox usando o ip-fixo e veja se acessa.*
*CASO NÃO TENHA IP-FIXO TENTE A 2ª IMAGEM:*


Crie uma conta no dynddns para entrar e faça os passos da imagem abaixo.



Se der certo, agradeça por favor.

----------


## viniciusage2

Boa noite amigos! Tenho um LoadBalance desses aqui no meu Provedor, e tive alguns problemas para acessar remotamente o mikrotik, mas depois vi que não era problema nele.
Primeira coisa, os modens tem que estar em Bridge
Segundo, Coloque o IP que seu Mikrotik fala com ele, (aqui o Load era 172.20.1.1 e o MK era 172.20.1.2, ou seja, colocava no DMZ 172.20.1.2) no DMZ e não esqueça de marcar enabled.
Terceiro, você só conseguirá acessar pelos IPs de fora da rede, ou seja, se você tiver dentro da sua rede você não conseguirá acessar o seu servidor por aqueles ips externos, não é necessario criar servidor virtual nem nada.

Sobre o outro amigo que falou que quando liga a Wan 2 (ou segundo link, sei lá) da "pau", tu ja atualizou o firmware dele?Pois a ultima atualização resolve um problema de travar quando tu usa a Wan1 sem utilizar todas as outras ou coisa parecida, pode olhar lá no site da TP-link que tem os erros que a ultima versão do firmware corrige.

Espero que tenha ajudado.

Abraços

----------


## netuai

> Boa noite amigos! Tenho um LoadBalance desses aqui no meu Provedor, e tive alguns problemas para acessar remotamente o mikrotik, mas depois vi que não era problema nele.
> Primeira coisa, os modens tem que estar em Bridge
> Segundo, Coloque o IP que seu Mikrotik fala com ele, (aqui o Load era 172.20.1.1 e o MK era 172.20.1.2, ou seja, colocava no DMZ 172.20.1.2) no DMZ e não esqueça de marcar enabled.
> Terceiro, você só conseguirá acessar pelos IPs de fora da rede, ou seja, se você tiver dentro da sua rede você não conseguirá acessar o seu servidor por aqueles ips externos, não é necessario criar servidor virtual nem nada.
> 
> Sobre o outro amigo que falou que quando liga a Wan 2 (ou segundo link, sei lá) da "pau", tu ja atualizou o firmware dele?Pois a ultima atualização resolve um problema de travar quando tu usa a Wan1 sem utilizar todas as outras ou coisa parecida, pode olhar lá no site da TP-link que tem os erros que a ultima versão do firmware corrige.
> 
> Espero que tenha ajudado.
> 
> Abraços


 E vc sabe como é o esquema de atualização dele, parece que tem que criar um servidor de ftp ou algo assim...

----------


## viniciusage2

Oi! Sim, é bem simples, eu quando fiz achei que era dificil, mas não é, é só você baixar um desses programas para transferencia via FTP, colocar o arquivo pra dentro dele, e depois vai lá no LoadBalance, em atualizar firmware e escreve o nome do arquivo para atualização, tem que escrever exartamente igual ao nome do arquivo, se não me engano não precisa colocar diretório nem nada, é bem simples. Acho que o maximo que tem que fazer, é no programa de transferencia via FTP colocar o IP do LoadBalance para eles se comunicarem, não tenho certeza, pois já faz um ano que atualizei o meu. Mas era só isso que tinha que fazer.
Não esqueçam de estar ligados sozinhos com ele, nada de tentar atualizar ele pela rede, etc.

Abraço, espero ter ajudado

----------


## netuai

> Oi! Sim, é bem simples, eu quando fiz achei que era dificil, mas não é, é só você baixar um desses programas para transferencia via FTP, colocar o arquivo pra dentro dele, e depois vai lá no LoadBalance, em atualizar firmware e escreve o nome do arquivo para atualização, tem que escrever exartamente igual ao nome do arquivo, se não me engano não precisa colocar diretório nem nada, é bem simples. Acho que o maximo que tem que fazer, é no programa de transferencia via FTP colocar o IP do LoadBalance para eles se comunicarem, não tenho certeza, pois já faz um ano que atualizei o meu. Mas era só isso que tinha que fazer.
> Não esqueçam de estar ligados sozinhos com ele, nada de tentar atualizar ele pela rede, etc.
> 
> Abraço, espero ter ajudado


Meti a cara aqui e antes mesmo de você responder eu ja tinha atualizado, hoje pela manha, mas valeu a resposta, obrigado.

----------


## viniciusage2

Que ótimo! E resolveu o seu problema?
E você andrewesleysantos? Tambem já conseguiu?

Um abraço a todos.

----------


## Checkinho

> Boa noite amigos! Tenho um LoadBalance desses aqui no meu Provedor, e tive alguns problemas para acessar remotamente o mikrotik, mas depois vi que não era problema nele.
> Primeira coisa, os modens tem que estar em Bridge
> Segundo, Coloque o IP que seu Mikrotik fala com ele, (aqui o Load era 172.20.1.1 e o MK era 172.20.1.2, ou seja, colocava no DMZ 172.20.1.2) no DMZ e não esqueça de marcar enabled.
> Terceiro, você só conseguirá acessar pelos IPs de fora da rede, ou seja, se você tiver dentro da sua rede você não conseguirá acessar o seu servidor por aqueles ips externos, não é necessario criar servidor virtual nem nada.
> 
> Sobre o outro amigo que falou que quando liga a Wan 2 (ou segundo link, sei lá) da "pau", tu ja atualizou o firmware dele?Pois a ultima atualização resolve um problema de travar quando tu usa a Wan1 sem utilizar todas as outras ou coisa parecida, pode olhar lá no site da TP-link que tem os erros que a ultima versão do firmware corrige.
> 
> Espero que tenha ajudado.
> 
> Abraços


Amigo...fiz igual vc explicou,mas só consigo acesso de dentro da rede,mas nao consigo acesso de fora da minha rede!!!oq pode ser?

----------


## adrianofacsa

Boa tarde caro amigos sobre
_Loadbalance Tp-link 4 Wans 1 Lan Tl-r488t_ 
qual quer dúvida
min. ADD no
MSN [email protected]
posso ajudar ok

----------


## davydxd

Estou com um balanceador tp-link configurado certim, no meu note ele funciona a net mas se eu ligar na routerboard não funfa de jeito nenhum. alguem pode me ajudar????
por favor é urgente, posso até gratificar...
meu contato é 38 91430062 davyd.net (FACE) [email protected] (msn)

----------


## Fastwireless_telecom

ROUTER BALANCE TP-LINK TL-R480T+2 PORTAS WAN+3 LAN 266MHZ INTEL

Apronta entrega!!!

----------

